# Angelfish with cloudy eye



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

I seem to have a problem but i am not sure what it is. I have 2 angelfish they both act the same however 1 of the angelfish has a cloudy eye. its just one eye though it seems like if he was sick both eyes would be cloudy can someone please help. i will be posting more pics later and i am going to test the water in a sec


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

A couple things come to mind. Once you test your water, we will get a better idea if it could be your water quality playing a role. The other thought I had could be one of your Angels attacked the other, and it is very common for the eye to be the place of attack. Have you ever seen them chasing or attacking each other?

Keep the water clean, and you may want to separate the two if this does not clear up on its own to treat with further medication.

Keep us updated.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Water parameters would be helpful, as poor water quality is a major cause of clouded/pop eye. Also, have you noticed any aggression between the two? Has his behavior changed lately? Activity level? Appetite? Coloration?


----------

